# Installing FreeBSD 9.0



## Buddo (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello,

I'm new to all this and trying to install *F*reeBSD on an old Compaq AMD Athlon machine. It gets as far as loading the 
	
	



```
loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
```
 and then reboots. Sometimes it does get as far as the boot loader menu but if you press enter on "boot" then the machine just reboots.

Any ideas on what could cause this?

Thanks,


----------



## Buddo (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorted this now!


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 15, 2012)

How?


----------



## kpa (Jun 15, 2012)

Please share your solution, older compaq brand machines are known to be problematic with non-windows OSes. Your solution could be of help to others.


----------



## Buddo (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry it was me being a newbie. I installed the amd64 version instead of the i386. Also had a problem with the network card not being picked up correctly but purchased a D-Link DFE-530TX and that seems to be working fine


----------

